# 500m entferntes Signal empfangen



## Schaufler (23. September 2009)

hi, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich mal eine Frage.

Ich wohne Luftlinie ca. 500 m von der Universität entfernt, an der ich studiere, auf diesem Campus kann ich mit meinem Laptop überall ins Internet. 
Von zuhause aus leider nicht. Jetzt interessiert mich, wie ich am Besten dieses Signal über die 500m bringen kann, damit ich es auch zuhause empfangen kann.

Es sind übrigends auch keine Häuser zwischen mir und dem Gelände, ich habe quasi Sichtkontakt.

Was kann ich da machen? 

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

mfg, 
Andy


----------



## PC Heini (23. September 2009)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Hab da was gefunden; http://www.voip-information.de/reichweite-wlan.html
Mehr dazu hier; http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&s...eiten&meta=lr=lang_de&aq=8&oq=WLan+reichweite

Einfach dürfte die Sache nicht werden, weil WLan wie in den Texten beschrieben, noch nicht ausgereift ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. September 2009)

Ich muss dir da leider erstmal widersprechen. Der Wlan-Standard 802.11 ist nun knapp 12 Jahre alt ist also ziemlich ausgereift und zuverlässig. Die Reichweite hängt keineswegs damit zusammen was der Standard vorgibt sondern vielmehr damit was die Bandbreite zulässt. So ist mit 802.11b eine wesentlich höhere Reichweite möglich als mit 802.11g.

Allerdings stimmt es, dass Sichtkontakt hilft also könnte ein Repeater am Fenster Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## ronaldh (24. September 2009)

Das wirst Du wohl vergessen können. 500 Meter wären vielleicht mit Richt-Antennen zu überbrücken, aber Du wirst Deine Uni wohl kaum dazu überreden können, für Dich eine Richtantenne zu installieren.

Im Übrigen sagt es auch nicht viel, dass Du Sichtkontakt zum Uni-Gelände hast, Du müsstest schon Sichtkontakt zur nächsten Antenne haben.


----------



## caramba12321 (24. September 2009)

Ich kann meine Uni auch vom Fenster aus sehen  Nur das sind 2 Km .  Also über 500 Meter hinweg denke ich wirst du ohne technischen Aufwand(Verstärkung des Signals) nix werden. Im Übrigen kann das Signal auch gestört werden, wenn dort keine Wände sind.


----------



## Schaufler (25. September 2009)

Danke für die prompten Antworten.

Also ich wollte es ja mit diesem Booster versuchen
http://www.wlanantennen.de/?gclid=CKSivae0-5wCFRETzAodrgsiaw
Nur wurde mir gesagt, dass ich da noch einen zweiten direkt bei der Universität installieren muss damit es fkt.

Ein Elektrotechnik Professor, mit dem ich kurz gesprochen habe, sagte mir dass ich versuchen sollte, eine Antenne wie diese
http://www.wlanantennen.de/?gclid=CKSivae0-5wCFRETzAodrgsiaw
mit einem Router/Acces Point zu verbinden und die Antenne von meinem Balkon aus auf die Universität zu richten.

Was sagt ihr, könnte das funktionieren? Irgendwas halbwegs preiswertes muss doch möglich sein es sind ja nur 500m


----------



## Dr Dau (25. September 2009)

Hallo!

Hast Du überhaupt die Genehmigung das W-LAN Netz der Uni ausserhalb des Uni-Geländes zu nutzen?
Und liegt diese Genehmigung schriftlich vor?

Wenn Du eine oder beide Fragen nur mit "nein" beantworten kannst, würde ich die Finger davon lassen.
Fremde W-LAN Netze ohne Erlaubnis des Betreibers zu nutzen kann u.U. strafrechtliche Folgen und Schadenersatzforderungen nach sich ziehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Schaufler (26. September 2009)

Dieses Forum ist komplett fürn .

Der eine stellt mir einen google-Link rein (super Hilfe) und der andere klärt mich über die Rechtssituation auf.

Googlen und mir sorgen machen kann ich auch alleine. Aber ich habe ein Frage gestellt. Wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt dann lasst es einfach bleiben.

Entschuldigung aber das musste sein.


----------



## chmee (26. September 2009)

Schaufler, jetzt mal n bisschen beruhigen.. 

Tatsache ist, dass eine einseitige Verstärkung nichts bringt. Was bringt es, wenn Du Dein Sendesignal verstärken kannst, aber das Signal von der Uni zu schwach ist, um eine stabile Verbindung halten zu können.. So ist WLAN, beschränkt durch die maximal erlaubte Sendestärke von -ich glaube- 100mW. Um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen, müsstest Du auf beiden Seiten eine Richtsituation herbeiführen (Links sind Dir ja bekannt, denn Du kannst googlen). 

Hast Du Einfluß, Möglichkeiten, die Technik seitens der Uni zu modifzieren,zu erweitern? Wenn Nein, dann ist die Sache quasi nicht realisierbar.

p.s.: Sieh es so : Die technische Einschränkung bezüglich Sendestärke hat einige Vorteile.
1. Es können sehr viele WLAN-Netze aufgespannt werden. (zB Stadtsituation, mehrere Netze in einem Wohnkomplex)
2. Die geringe Sende/Empfangsstärke ist ein durch die Technik vorgegebener Schutzmechanismus. Oder würde es Dir gefallen, wenn Dein Netzwerk noch in 1km Entfernung sniffbar wäre?

p.p.s.: Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eher an nähere WLAN-APs appelieren, Dir einen Zugriff zu ermöglichen. Mit einem Minimalobulus von 5Eur hat man eine Dialogbasis für eine stabile Verbindung. Und kostenlos muss das Leben ja auch nicht sein.

mfg chmee


----------

